# Struts & Wheel Bearing



## Staci (Apr 23, 2004)

Question...
Does anyone out there have a problem with their 2002 Altima's struts or wheel bearings? My husband and I have been hearing some really loud noises from our car after going over 40 mph so we took our car into the dealer and asked them to check and advise us. We were told that there was nothing wrong with our car and that it must be our tires. They said our struts need to be replaced as well. Then when we took it in to replace the struts (no warranty-we paid), we insisted that they check the noise again. We were told that they have no idea what we were talking about. Finally, the advisor called and said that our wheel bearings need replacement. We've never had a problem like that and why so soon. We feel like Nissan should pay for the replacements. Comments anyone?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wow... that does sound pretty quick. how many miles do you have already?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Bumper to bumper is 36k miles, drivetrain is 60k miles.

I'd call nissan directly, and find a new dealer.


----------



## Staci (Apr 23, 2004)

They said my bumper to bumper is over...current mileage is 44K, but they said it's not power train. Problem is that I don't believe struts and wheel bearings go bad that quickly. I haven't even changed my brakes once yet.


----------



## LTDBJP (Apr 18, 2004)

Staci said:


> They said my bumper to bumper is over...current mileage is 44K, but they said it's not power train. Problem is that I don't believe struts and wheel bearings go bad that quickly. I haven't even changed my brakes once yet.


Your right...if it is the bearings they should not have worn out so quickly.
All the cars I've ever owned never needed bearing changes till 100k or more...3 brake pad changes at least...call a non dealer mechanic and ask for some advise. LTD


----------



## brett (Apr 23, 2004)

*struts*



Staci said:


> Question...
> Does anyone out there have a problem with their 2002 Altima's struts or wheel bearings? My husband and I have been hearing some really loud noises from our car after going over 40 mph so we took our car into the dealer and asked them to check and advise us. We were told that there was nothing wrong with our car and that it must be our tires. They said our struts need to be replaced as well. Then when we took it in to replace the struts (no warranty-we paid), we insisted that they check the noise again. We were told that they have no idea what we were talking about. Finally, the advisor called and said that our wheel bearings need replacement. We've never had a problem like that and why so soon. We feel like Nissan should pay for the replacements. Comments anyone?


Staci, I have a 2002 Altima. I've had my struts replaced on a TSB, as the originals were the incorrect part. The rear end was clunking over bumps and that's fixed. I think I also have a bearing problem cause of the noise I get in the rear wheel. Can you describe the noise you get from the bearing?

brett


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

brett said:


> Staci, I have a 2002 Altima. I've had my struts replaced on a TSB


That TSB # is NTB02-062 and you can find it on page 4 here:
http://www.nissanhelp.com/Bulletins/Altima/2002/1.htm


----------



## Staci (Apr 23, 2004)

brett said:


> Staci, I have a 2002 Altima. I've had my struts replaced on a TSB, as the originals were the incorrect part. The rear end was clunking over bumps and that's fixed. I think I also have a bearing problem cause of the noise I get in the rear wheel. Can you describe the noise you get from the bearing?
> 
> brett


Brett,
They did fix it and the noise is gone. The noise actually sounds like the car was not shifting gears automaticaly. It seemed like the car's engine was straining and the noise starts after 40 mph and gets louder as you speed up. Did your warranty cover the incorrect part?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Staci? Brett? It sounds like a soap opera cast... 

Glad the dealer got it right this time. If you don't mind, what was the cost on this?


----------



## Staci (Apr 23, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Staci? Brett? It sounds like a soap opera cast...
> 
> Glad the dealer got it right this time. If you don't mind, what was the cost on this?


The cost of the struts and wheel bearing (driver front side...I think) was $525.00. I'm going to try and get Nissan to pay for it.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Ouch. Keep us informed on the outcome. That truly sucks.


----------



## brett (Apr 23, 2004)

*strut replacement*



Staci said:


> Brett,
> They did fix it and the noise is gone. The noise actually sounds like the car was not shifting gears automaticaly. It seemed like the car's engine was straining and the noise starts after 40 mph and gets louder as you speed up. Did your warranty cover the incorrect part?


The struts I had replaced were on the rear. I think I had 25,000 km (15,000 miles) on the car at the time. There was no charge.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

brett said:


> The struts I had replaced were on the rear. I think I had 25,000 km (15,000 miles) on the car at the time. There was no charge.


My front struts lasted 30k on a sportline lowered vehicle.

So I imagine it would have lasted around 50k or so on a non lowered vehicle. You got about the norm for a hard driven car. (remember the front end of a FWD car with all this torque steer has immense suspension stresses)


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Staci said:


> They said my bumper to bumper is over...current mileage is 44K, but they said it's not power train. Problem is that I don't believe struts and wheel bearings go bad that quickly. I haven't even changed my brakes once yet.



Well. I got a 2002 altima and I had since day 1. 40,000 miles and about a month ago i had to replace front brakes and rotars...mechanic gave some shitty excuse bout the rotars being paper thin with newer cars with the theory in mind when u need to replace pads the roters get done too.....SOOOOOOOOO I agree with you. I got a back shock/strut problem and nissan INSISTS its my tires and tried to sell me 4 new tires. Said suspension ok. Even tho i hear squeaks and when i hit bumps it squeaks. So yeah, I have same trouble...now question is...are YOUR breaks next to go ???
ps. warrenty over as well.......flucking sucks


----------



## adiccion (Jan 26, 2004)

*reply*



Staci said:


> Question...
> Does anyone out there have a problem with their 2002 Altima's struts or wheel bearings? My husband and I have been hearing some really loud noises from our car after going over 40 mph so we took our car into the dealer and asked them to check and advise us. We were told that there was nothing wrong with our car and that it must be our tires. They said our struts need to be replaced as well. Then when we took it in to replace the struts (no warranty-we paid), we insisted that they check the noise again. We were told that they have no idea what we were talking about. Finally, the advisor called and said that our wheel bearings need replacement. We've never had a problem like that and why so soon. We feel like Nissan should pay for the replacements. Comments anyone?


I have a 2002 Altima 3.5SE. I had a problem with a wheel bearing and struts. For about a week, last summer, I heard a thump coming from the front. When I went to change the front brake pads, the left front wheel was flopping really bad. That bearing was replaced under the extended warranty, when the vehicle had 44,000 miles.

All four struts were changed as well. Fronts at 44,000 and rears at 44,700 miles. I was driving 30,000 miles a year, and Michigan roads are minefields. 40,000 in my driving environment is expected for reasonable life of the struts. All four struts were replaced under my extended warranty.

Wheel bearings should never have to be replaced. The only explainable reason why mine went out was that I was going through the drive-thru car wash every week during the winter months...but this should not impact the bearing performance. Hub bearings are over-engineered...it is most likely a manufacturing flaw with our vehicles.

Struts will go bad (start leaking) depending on driving conditions. Also, Nissan uses Tokico shocks...this contributes to the short life. KYB are the best. This judgement is based on experience from my former employer, working in suspension design.


----------



## norm03s (Jan 21, 2007)

My 2002 has the exact same problem


> When I went to change the front brake pads, the left front wheel was flopping really bad.


Is there supposed to be a castle nut to capture the cotter pin?


----------



## norm03s (Jan 21, 2007)

*Used car Discoveries*

When I went to change the front brake pads, the left front wheel has way to much play.
I lifted that wheel and grabbed the top and bottom of the wheel and can rock it. The other side feels fine. You can feel a shudder when the brakes are applied. You can also feel it when turning to the left and applying the brakes in that direction more than the other. The rotors are true and not warped.
There is supposed to be a castle locknut type of thing to capture the cotter pin I think but there isn’t one on this car. The stupid Haynes manual I have has lousy grainy pictures and I can just make out the bearing locknut (castle locknut type of thing). The cotter pin will only will stop the axle nut from backing off its not locking the axle nut in place as is. I am thinking someone had it apart and didn’t put it back together right. 
So what do you DIY guys think, go to the dealer and get the bearing locknut and felt washer then crank down the axle nut to 174-230 lbs install the rest of the parts and hope the bearings aren’t wasted. They haven’t been growling .




(661)


----------



## norm03s (Jan 21, 2007)

So what do you DIY guys think?


----------



## bolt_on_alty (May 28, 2007)

i also have a 2002 3.5 se, mileage is aroung 105000 tho. i have a broken bearing n my right front hub. i bought the part but have been 2lazy 2fix it. the noise is whiny and shaky


----------



## norm03s (Jan 21, 2007)

*Wake up*

Does anyone have anything to add?


----------

